# Questions about Chance's bloodwork...



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you had a full thyroid panel done? I don't know if it's applicable to him, but I know thyroid deficiency can cause some pretty wacky lab results.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, his thyroid levels are fine. He takes a thyroid med. every day. Before he went on it a full panel was done. Then after also to make sure we had his meds right.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You know...if this was a post by a member that was, IDK, maybe more popular, (maybe the wrong word but I'm sure you know what I mean), on the board, it would have gotten a lot more responses. Even just to say, "I don't know what might be going on, but I hope that Chance is okay."

I'm scared for my dog and was just looking for some support. I can't believe I only got one response, (thank you hotel4dogs). Hurts my heart. 

I'd like my membership cancelled, please...


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I did not see your post the first time around, and I am sorry that you only received the one response. ALP comes from liver and bone (which is why your vet may think that arthritis is to blame). The precisionPSL is concerning, but I am wondering why they ran it if they were not concerned about pancreatitis? My recommendation would be to seek an internal medicine specialist. I suspect that they will recommend an abdominal ultrasound to Look most specifically at the liver (because of the ALP) and the pancreas. While I’m typing this I cannot see where you are located, but I seem to remember it was CA, like me. UC Davis is an excellent resource, but if you are not nearby or don’t want to go there, there are many fine boarded internists you could consult. I’m sorry for your worries, but glad to hear that Chance seems unconcerned.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am also sorry I didn't see your post. 
Some weeks I only go to the active topics and this was one of them. SIANDVM is a great resource. Listen to her advice!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> You know...if this was a post by a member that was, IDK, maybe more popular, (maybe the wrong word but I'm sure you know what I mean), on the board, it would have gotten a lot more responses. Even just to say, "I don't know what might be going on, but I hope that Chance is okay."
> 
> I'm scared for my dog and was just looking for some support. I can't believe I only got one response, (thank you hotel4dogs). Hurts my heart.
> 
> I'd like my membership cancelled, please...


Karen - I didn't see your post either.  

Sometimes too - when people don't respond, sometimes it's because they don't have any personal experience. What drives people to respond is when they have personal experience, or knowledge. 

And the board is not as active as it used to be. 

Was this blood test a routine test or was there something going on? 

Is he on pain meds for his arthritis? <= Because if he is, I'd be concerned about his liver with the ALP numbers (well, all of the numbers). Our collie lived 10 years or so with routine dosing of flagyl for his gut issues. So I remember we would keep an eye on those numbers.

I think he needs to have an ultrasound - or I would really want the best look at what's going on with his liver. 

I'm really sorry you've had a scary week... 

We've all been there.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Dear kwhit, sorry for what is happening and hope that everything turns just fine, wishing you and chance all the best


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't see this either until today. Please don't go. I would not have been able to help at all as I don't know the answer. Please accept a big hug from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m sorry that I didn?t see this either-the forum has changed so much it?s harder to navigate these days. I sure hope Chance is ok. Please don?t leave-I know you?ve been here longer than I have.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know anything about lab work results. I am sorry you and sweet Chance are going through this. Hopefully it's nothing serious since he seems to be feeling well.
Please stay on the forum. I also usually check active topics and if a lot of posts are coming in sometimes a thread drops down quickly or the time the post comes in causes people to miss it. A couple times I have bumped one up because it was someone new and no one had responded. It's not at all because we dont care about you and Chance. Please keep us posted on how he's doing. I would like to know.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I, too, know little about lab results. I hope you find the answer. I also hope you stay on the forum. We NEED people like you here!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm sorry you had this scare with Chance and that your feeling are hurt. I'm glad he's not feeling ill but hoping you get some answers. Good luck.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

How is Chance doing? Any news on what's going on with his blood test results?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you didn't get replies when you posted, and I hope you have gotten some answers from the vet. This just popped up in the list of threads for me today, on 11/8. 

I don't have personal experience, but I was going to suggest getting a referral to an internist. 

Please let us know how Chance is doing.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Duplicate post...sorry


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this for first time tonight. Sorry Chance's lab work is abnormal. I hope you get some answers as to why they are off. However, I am glad he is acting normal and you are not seeing anything wrong with him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just saw this thread and feel bad it was overlooked at first. I have been wrapped in my own world the last two weeks and missed this. I hope you are finding the answers for Chance. He is such a sweety.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

kwhit said:


> You know...if this was a post by a member that was, IDK, maybe more popular, (maybe the wrong word but I'm sure you know what I mean), on the board, it would have gotten a lot more responses. Even just to say, "I don't know what might be going on, but I hope that Chance is okay."
> 
> I'm scared for my dog and was just looking for some support. I can't believe I only got one response, (thank you hotel4dogs). Hurts my heart.
> 
> I'd like my membership cancelled, please...


Sorry about the blood results but older dogs can get far out results sometimes. Alp and alt can skyrocket. Barb knows her stuff as I but no one left on the board reads or responds to anything crucial to things anymore.

Could be anything or nothing. As long as he eats and drinks fine and does his normal routine I wouldn't fret yet.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just thinking about you and Chance today.


----------

